# Corn stalks for horses?



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have access to a lot of corn stalk bales. Can they be used for horse feed? I wonder if they have too much protien or maybe are too course.

Anybody know for sure if that would be good or bad?

Thanks,

Eagle Eye 1


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

I am not sure about feeding them. They would probably be hard for them to eat and not have much nutritional value. You can however use them as a bedding material. We used to use them as bedding it works just like straw.


----------



## county (Nov 29, 2008)

I've fed corn stalks and used them for bedding for years. They don't have alot of protein or feed value but for say geldings or horses that aren't being ridden in the winter and not bred they can help give them something to eat without getting to fat. I never use them as the main diet but as a supplement forage


----------



## Eagle eye 1 (Nov 27, 2008)

I did some more research and found out that it is not at all close to being a replacement for hay because it is so low in energy and crude protien for my horses. I need to feed them hay and feed to keep weight on them. I guess it would be good for "easy keepers" though.

Thanks for the replies jsut the same.


----------

